# Al Najah Private School Abu Dhabi



## maggie_cork

hey all.

Just wondering if anyone would know anything about the Al Najah School in 
Abu Dhabi??

was offered a job there so just doing a bit of research on it..
I have looked at their website already so just wondering if anyone knows anything about it..


thanks so much in advance


----------



## maggie_cork

thank you, that is very helpful. is the school divided into 2 buildings? one for young kids in kindergarden and a building for older students? if so are these buildings near eachother? 
the area that the school is located- is it near the city? 

thank you again


----------



## aboud khalood

No the school isnt divided into 2 buildings, it is one big building with 2 blocks and the administration in between
But the school is located a bit far away from the city itself but there is still social life near the school.
But once you visit the school, the curriculum and the teaching is a manifest which shows the face of the school which might be good in most cases.


----------



## Liam100

Ive also been offered a job at Al Najah starting in Septmeber 2010. Is that when your starting?
Have you received your contract yet? Im still waiting on mine!


----------

